# Speedometer needle.



## Sixty7GTO (May 4, 2017)

I just started a restoration on a 67 GTO, I've been doing the heavy part during the day and the bench work at night. I'm in the process of cleaning up the gauge pack, but can't seem to remove the speedometer's needle. Does anyone know the trick to getting one off. better does anyone have a unit that can be used for parts,
I figure I'm going to be asking quite a few questions over the next few years in restoring the car, I'd better make a few friends here on this forum


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Good info on this in post below from PY.
Pete Serio is the go to guy for gauges.
1967 Le Mans Speedometer needle removal - PY Online Forums


----------

